# Father of the Bass boat - Forrest L. Wood



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Mr. Wood wraps up our legends series, this time each of them (Houston, Nixon, Hibdon) were given an hour to themselves for the interviews. Two years ago all four were interviewed simultaneously, something they said had never occurred. Tomorrow (Sun. 8/9) is Forrest L. Wood's turn again. The founder of Ranger Boats, to this day the baddest of the bad. Tune in from 6:20pm to 7:20 ET or stream it, for a very special interview. LISTEN > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/ Questions for him are accepted - Post them here or PM.


----------

